# Dublin, VA - Zeus O/S Likes DOgs



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Dublin, VA | Zeus

Hi! My name is Zeus, but one of the shelter volunteers likes to call me 'The Goose.' She discovered that if you don't pay attention to me, I'll poke my pointy nose, well, you know where! I love people and other dogs, and I'm just an all around happy guy. I'm a very sweet dog who is at the shelter under very unfortunate circumstances--my owners were forced to surrender me, my brother Cujo, and my sister Scarlet to the shelter after their home was foreclosed on. The shelter staff likes all of us very much and hopes we can get new homes where we are as love and well cared for as we were in our previous home


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

bump!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

bumping


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

bump


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Do we know how old he is, if he is housebroken and good with cats. If the answer is yes to the 2 latter questions and VGSR will sponsor him I would be willing to foster him. I would even be willing to drive to Dublin and pull him if no one else can.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Pls call shelter and get that info and let us know


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Bump


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

bump..........too many tonight...what;s going on?


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I just emailed the shelter to see if I can get anymore info on him. Is there any rescue out there that would be willing to sponsor him if I can foster him?


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

No response to my email and I called twice today but only got voicemail. They aren't making it very easy to help this guy!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing gone


----------

